# Inspirational Quotes



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 19, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830680


Deep!


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 19, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Deep!


Most puddles are shallow.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 19, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830813


Vegatable, mineral, animal.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 19, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830884


Hitting home dude! Outta the park. Having an emotional moment. TY needed to get back in touch with my inner child, lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Hitting home dude! Outta the park. Having an emotional moment. TY needed to get back in touch with my inner child, lol.


we are the world we are the children


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 19, 2021)

Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 19, 2021)

This is just a little something.

You must of heard the saying he or she is good "salt of the earth".

Do you know what Rome did to Carthage? The Romans tilled Carthage's soil with salt.

Most things are not as they first appear.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 19, 2021)

"I can't miss you if you don't leave"


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Partyslayer1 (Feb 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830672


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Rdubz (Feb 21, 2021)

Wow u have quotes for Daaayyyys bro ,
... Keepem coming !


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2021)

> Do you hate people?”
> 
> “I don't hate them...I just feel better when they're not around.


Charles Bukowski,


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

"You gotta eat your carrots if you want to be better looking." My grandmother's wit. R.I.P.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 22, 2021)

Whatever gets you through the night, is alright.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 22, 2021)

Make someone smile.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 22, 2021)

Nirvana does not mean enlightenment.

It simply means .......breathe.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 22, 2021)

*"Jesus saves, but only Buddha makes incremental backups"*


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 22, 2021)

The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 22, 2021)

Everything in your life is a reflection of a choice you have made.
If you want a different result make a different choice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830672


Fuck, man I hope so cuz its been kicking me in the nuts lately lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 22, 2021)

I love this one by Douglas Tompkins (dude that bought Patagonia then turned it into a national park) 

someone is interviewing him and asks him "why do you give all your money away?" And he says "what would you do with it? Fiddle while Rome burns?"


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 23, 2021)

Push chaos away from you.
Push negative people away from you.
Though you have few friends cherish them.
And remember you are loved.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 23, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4834723


Synchronicity (German: Synchronizität) is a concept, first introduced by analytical psychologist Carl Jung, which holds that events are "meaningful coincidences" if they occur with no causal relationship yet seem to be meaningfully related.


A good song by John Martyn too


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 23, 2021)

The easiest and hardest time for me is now.
Trying to be yourself you can get lost.









How to Find Yourself


"To find yourself first learn about yourself." Finding the real you is an enlightening experience. You become self-sufficient and do things for yourself, for once. It's a hard feeling to put into words, but when you don't know who you...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Synchronicity (German: Synchronizität) is a concept, first introduced by analytical psychologist Carl Jung, which holds that events are "meaningful coincidences" if they occur with no causal relationship yet seem to be meaningfully related.
> 
> 
> A good song by John Martyn too





spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4834723


Synchronicity is also believed to be a form of guidance from the Higher Self; a way of showing you where to go and what to do next in your life as you proceed through your spiritual awakening.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 23, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4834758


He went to school up the road from me.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 23, 2021)

Start by admitting
From cradle to tomb
It isn't that long a stay.
Life is a Cabaret, old chum,
Only a Cabaret, old chum
And I love a Cabaret.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Start by admitting
> From cradle to tomb
> It isn't that long a stay.
> Life is a Cabaret, old chum,
> ...


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

"You can build your castle upon a foundation of stone or corpses. Which will serve you best during your reign?" William Markward Sr.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "You can build your castle upon a foundation of stone or corpses. Which will serve you best during your reign?" William Markward Sr.


stoned corpses


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)

View attachment 4837770


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Hobbes (Feb 27, 2021)

.

*Desiderata*

GO PLACIDLY amid the noise and the haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons.

Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant; they too have their story.

Avoid loud and aggressive persons; they are vexatious to the spirit. If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.

Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.

Exercise caution in your business affairs, for the world is full of trickery. But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals, and everywhere life is full of heroism.

Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment, it is as perennial as the grass.

Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth.

Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here.

And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be. And whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace in your soul. With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world. Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.

By Max Ehrmann © 1927

.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 27, 2021)

Not all those who wander are lost.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 28, 2021)

Time will break your heart.
Your love will last forever.
_Morto_


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4839439


Robbing that picture.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4841322


TY.

"Your true value is measured in the respect, appreciation and gratitude of those you were privileged enough to encounter after your passing." ME.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Don't compare. Set an example. Only a follower if not.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Nor is watching a life being born. 

Peace my friend. Just rubbing elbows. TY.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)

@Kalebaiden


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)

You have to remember that this life in which you are appearing right now is only a split second in eternity. You believe so much in your humanhood that you think you live a long time and you're important and what you do matters. You don't see that your life is but a split second in eternity.

It's like this keyhole example that I always give you. You look through the keyhole and you see a certain situation happening and that is all you see. You therefore react to that situation which you see through the keyhole. But if you saw the whole picture if you were able to open the door you would see really what's going on. That's how it is with this body in this age. Your time alloted to you in this particular body is like looking through the keyhole. You're only seeing partially what is going on. Therefore if you understand this and you know what I'm talking about why would you react?

You look through the keyhole and you see somebody stabbing somebody. And you get excited, "Look what's going on. There is a murder going on." That's all you see. Yet if you open the door widely you would see that in a previous life the person being stabbed, stabbed the person who is stabbing. What goes around comes around. And if you continue looking you would see that both people, the person being stabbed and the person who is stabbing are laughing in the end, so-called. And nobody killed and nobody got killed. It just didn't happen.

Another good example of that is when you see a movie. The same thing happens. There is a beginning a middle and an end. But you see the whole movie, you see the beginning the middle and the end. Yet your life is like the middle of the movie. You don't know the beginning. The beginning is not when you are born. That is not the beginning. The end is not when you leave your body so-to-speak. Life is a continuum. There was never a beginning and there is no middle and there is no end.

Robert Adams


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)

Over ten years ago, one of my disciples in Vietnam had a stupa - a Buddhist shrine - built for my ashes. I told her that I didn’t need a stupa for my ashes. I don’t want to be stuck in a stupa. I want to be everywhere.

“But,” she protested, “it’s already built!”

“In that case,” I said, “you’ll have to put an inscription on the front, saying, ‘I am not in here.’” It’s true. I won’t be there in the stupa. Even if my body is cremated and the ashes are put in there, they aren’t me. I won’t be in there. Why would I want to be in there when outside it is so beautiful?

But in case some people misunderstand, I told her they might need to add another inscription, saying, “I am not out there either.” People won’t find me inside or outside the stupa. Yet they may still misunderstand. So there may need to be a third inscription that reads, “If I am to be found anywhere, it is in your peaceful way of breathing and walking.” That is my continuation. Even though we may never have met in person, if, when you breathe in, you find peace in your breathing, I am there with you.

- Thich Nhat Hanh, in “The Art of Living”.

Image: © Michael Volpicelli


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)

It is said in Initiatic science that anyone who has not been the target of evil’s utmost hatred cannot receive the supreme initiation. 

Yes, you must be hated and opposed by evil and if, despite its attacks, you continue to follow a divine path, this proves your noble elevation.

If evil detests you, it means that you are not its ally; if you were, it would protect and coddle you, rocking you to sleep so as to keep you by its side a little while longer.

But if you escape its clutches and refuse to be at its service, then you incur its enmity.

Moreover, it is precisely this enmity that can be your stepping-stone to great heights.

All the great initiates have encountered the implacable, relentless hatred of evil. But those who knew how to interpret this could see in it a clear sign.

Of course, the ignorant pitied them and deplored their destiny, but those who understood rejoiced and said, ‘They are destined to reach the heights.’


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)

fck road kill skunk


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Medskunk (Mar 6, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4845509


Always thought you were a guy xD


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> Always thought you were a guy xD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845524


i'm a buoy


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 6, 2021)

Alcohol may be man's worst enemy, but the bible says love your enemy. Frank Sinatra


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

One's ears are always over ridden by mouth.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4846254


And glazed in B.S.. 

Best wishes. Smiles are priceless.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)

The only constant in life is change.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4846254


Put this in your bathroom mirror and repeat it to yourself daily


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)

Everybody hurts.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)

Time will break your heart.
Your love will last forever.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)

A tourist visited a Sufi Saint. He was astonished to see that the Sufi's home was a simple room. The only furniture was a mat and a kerosene lamp.

Tourist : "Sufi, where's your furniture?"

Sufi : "Where is yours?" 

Tourist : "Mine? But I'm only a visitor here." 

Sufi : "So am I"


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)

People have these quaint meanings for Nirvana.

The meaning of Nirvana = breathe.

It's going to be okay just chill and breathe ffs lol


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> People have these quaint meanings for Nirvana.
> 
> The meaning of Nirvana = breathe.
> 
> It's going to be okay just chill and breathe ffs lol


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4847050


?


----------



## solakani (Mar 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> People have these quaint meanings for Nirvana.
> 
> The meaning of Nirvana = breathe.
> 
> It's going to be okay just chill and breathe ffs lol


Easier said than done... COPD


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

solakani said:


> Easier said than done... COPD


True enough.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## franklinz (Mar 9, 2021)

"Never turn your back on fear. It should always be in front of you, like a thing that might have to be killed."


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 10, 2021)

_The deer hunter doesn't see the mountains_. _The miser doesn't see man_. 
-Alan Watts


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 10, 2021)

*A man’s true delight is to do the things he was made for. He was made to show goodwill to his kind, to rise above the prompting of his senses, to distinguish appearances from realities, and to pursue the study of universal Nature and her works – Marcus Aurelius*


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 10, 2021)

A restless businessman once came into Buddha’s assembly, walked straight to him and spat at Buddha. He was furious that his children who could have spent their time earning money, sat with Buddha instead, with their eyes closed. Buddha merely smiled at him. There was no word, no reaction. The man walked away in a huff, shocked. He could not sleep all night. For the first time in his life, he met someone who smiled when he was spat at. His whole world had turned upside down.
The next day he went back to Buddha, fell at his feet and said, “Please forgive me! I didn’t know what I did.” But Buddha said, “No! I cannot excuse you!” Everyone in his assembly was taken aback! Buddha said, “Why should I forgive you when you have done nothing wrong?”
The businessman reminded him of what he did on the previous day. Buddha simply replied, “Oh that person is not here now. If I ever meet the person you spat on, I’ll tell him to excuse you. To this person here, you’ve not done any wrong.”


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)

*It is to gather knowledge that the soul has come on earth. Looking into the past is just like looking deep down from great heights. It means probing the depths of life. 

Looking into the present is just like observing a wide horizon, as wide as we can see. 

Looking into the future is like looking upward to the zenith. In self-knowledge of past and present and future one has to learn what was the origin of the soul, how the soul has formed itself, how it has come to manifest, the knowledge of the process of manifestation, and the different stages through which it has passed towards manifestation. 

Regarding the present one should learn one’s own condition, the condition of one’s spirit, of one’s mind and body, one’s situation in life, and one’s individual; relationship to others. One should also realize how far the soul reaches in the spiritual spheres.*

Daily Meditations, March 9, by Hazrat Inayat Khan


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)

"Don’t be a storehouse of memories. Leave past, future and even present thoughts behind. Be a witness to life unfolding by itself. Be free of all attachments, fears and concerns by keeping your mind inside your own heart. Rest in being. Like this, your life is always fresh and imbued with pure joy and timeless presence. Be happy, wise and free."​-- Mooji


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)

There was a farmer who grew excellent quality corn. Every year, he won the award for the best grown corn. One year a newspaper reporter interviewed him and learned something interesting about how he grew it. The reporter discovered that the farmer shared his seed corn with his neighbors. 

“How can you afford to share your best seed corn with your neighbors when they are entering corn in competition with yours each year?” the reporter asked.

“Why sir,” said the farmer, “Didn’t you know? The wind picks up pollen from the ripening corn and swirls it from field to field. If my neighbors grow inferior corn, cross-pollination will steadily degrade the quality of my corn. If I am to grow good corn, I must help my neighbors grow good corn.”

So is with our lives…Those who want to live meaningfully and well must help enrich the lives of others, for the value of a life is measured by the lives it touches. And those who choose to be happy must help others find happiness, for the welfare of each is bound up with the welfare of all.

Call it power of collectivity…

Call it a principle of success…

Call it a law of life.

The fact is, none of us truly wins, until we all win!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)

"Forgiveness is to relinquish your grievance and so to let go of grief. It happens naturally once you realize that your grievance serves no purpose except to strengthen a false sense of self."
-- Eckhart Tolle


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Medskunk (Mar 13, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4846246



Feelings TO>>> words is such a meticulous affair... NO RUSH.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 13, 2021)

I examined the poets, and I look on them as people whose talent overawes both themselves and others, people who present themselves as wise men and are taken as such, when they are nothing of the sort.

From poets, I moved to artists. No one was more ignorant about the arts than I; no one was more convinced that artists possessed really beautiful secrets. However, I noticed that their condition was no better than that of the poets and that both of them have the same misconceptions. Because the most skillful among them excel in their specialty, they look upon themselves as the wisest of men. In my eyes, this presumption completely tarnished their knowledge. As a result, putting myself in the place of the oracle and asking myself what I would prefer to be — what I was or what they were, to know what they have learned or to know that I know nothing — I replied to myself and to the god: I wish to remain who I am.

We do not know — neither the sophists, nor the orators, nor the artists, nor I— what the True, the Good, and the Beautiful are. But there is this difference between us: although these people know nothing, they all believe they know something; whereas, I, if I know nothing, at least have no doubts about it. As a result, all this superiority in wisdom which the oracle has attributed to me reduces itself to the single point that I am strongly convinced that I am ignorant of what I do not know.

Socrates


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 13, 2021)

‘to philosophize is no other thing than for a man to prepare himself to death.’
Cicero

2k+ years, man will always do this.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 13, 2021)

I cried because I had no shoes until I met a man who had no feet

Helen Keller


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 13, 2021)

One day you will be just a memory to some people.

Do your best to be a good one.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 13, 2021)

And just a few others for this late night.

Change the world by being yourself. – ... 

Every moment is a fresh beginning. – ... 

Never regret anything that made you smile. – ... 

Die with memories, not dreams. – 

Smile, for others not just yourself.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4852699


If you don't succeed. Fry a hen. Crispy salty chicken makes everyone happy. 

Hello.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 14, 2021)

What can you do to promote world peace? Go home and love your family. – Mother Teresa


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 14, 2021)

When I'm at my best, I am my daughter's father.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

”The joy of a psychedelic is when you have the balls to go into the darkness. and all of a sudden you realize that the darkness was a complete illusion. 

All the darkness and negativity and spooky shit and guilt and fear and crap you thought was inside you, and all the bad things you thought you’ve done, and all the things you feel terrible about secretly…you realize that’s nothing. it’s an illusion.

The universe loves you, you are completely embraced by the entire universe. You are an incremental part of the functioning of the cosmos. You are an incredible, wonderful, perfect f##king thing. And when you get a glimpse of that, it’s the greatest feeling ever.

Because you’re healed. Because that’s what true healing is, man. True healing is realizing you were never sick in the first place. True healing is realizing you just had a little bit of dust on the windshield man…you brush it off you know-that’s all, man.”

~ Duncan Trussell, Midnight Gospel

Artist; unknown


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

~ Fairy tales ~

“There is a big difference in whether someone lets a child grow up with fairy tales.
The soul-stirring nature of fairy-tale images only becomes clear later. If no fairy tales are given, this shows itself in later years in the tiredness of life, in boredom.
It is even expressed physically: fairy tales can help fight diseases. What is recorded bit by bit through fairy tales then emerges as joy in life, in the sense of life - it is revealed in the ability to cope with life, even into old age.
Children must experience the power inherent in fairy tales at a young age.
Those who are unable to live with ideas that are not reality for the physical plane "die" for the spiritual world.”
Rudolf Steiner
*
Art -Sebastian McKinnon


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

"Man has three friends on whose company he relies. 
First, wealth which goes with him only while good fortune lasts. 
Second, his relatives; they go only as far as the grave, leave him there. 
The third friend, his good deeds, go with him beyond the grave."

The Talmud


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 14, 2021)

When my youngest son was little, I would tell him blue boy a dragon was with him at all times and would keep him safe. My son is a father himself now and still believes in blue boy.

Magic is real belief becomes reality


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 14, 2021)

In quantum physics, belief is reality.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

/


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

"There is something longing to emerge, out of the mess, surging up from the dark, rich soil of the body. But will you provide a home for it, to unfold and illuminate the path ahead, and resist the temptation to see it as an obstacle that is standing in your way? The only way out is through – and there is a part of you that will never forget this holy transmission, which emerges out of the cells of your very own heart." 

- Matt Licata


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

How many of us know that the game of "Snakes and Ladders" was the brainchild of Sant Dnyaneshwar, the 13th Century Indian saint ?
He created the game called Moksha Patam or Parama Padam to teach Hindu values to children. The British renamed it as Snakes and Ladders.
The ladders represented virtues and snakes vices. In the original game, square 12 was Faith, 51 was Reliability, 57 was Generosity, 76 was Knowledge, and 78 was Asceticism. These were the squares where the ladder was placed.
Square 41 was for Disobedience, 44 for Arrogance, 49 for Vulgarity, 52 for Theft, 58 for Lying, 62 for Drunkenness, 69 for Debt, 84 for Anger, 92 for Greed, 95 for Pride, 73 for Murder and 99 for Lust. These were the squares were the snake was placed.
The Square 100 represented Nirvana or Moksha. The top of each ladder depicted a God or one of the various heavens (kailasa, vaikuntha, brahmaloka) and so on.
As the game progressed various actions were supposed to take you up and down the board as in life…
The British took the game to England in 1892 and named it Snakes and Ladders and changed it according to Victorian values.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 15, 2021)

The monster is in us all, the path is to hold that monster at bay, have it when needed but most importantly control the monster inside.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Live a good life. If there are gods and they are just, then they will not care how devout you have been, but will welcome you based on the virtues you have lived by. If there are gods, but unjust, then you should not want to worship them. If there are no gods, then you will be gone, but will have lived a noble life that will live on in the memories of your loved ones.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 15, 2021)

The things you think about determine the quality of your mind.
Your soul takes on the color of your thoughts.


Do not be wise in words - be wise in deeds.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)

...Love is not an ephemeral spark, born from the meeting of two desires, it is an eternal flame released from the fusion of two destinies...... Gustave Thibon


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)

.....Surround yourself with the dreamers and the doers, the believers and the thinkers, but most of all, surround yourself with those who see and appreciate the beauty, love charm, grace and greatness within you, even when you don’t see it yourself and appeal to you as decent human beings ..... 

A peaceful day wherever we are....












~ photo Pottersarms, via John Steed ~ MANY THANKS


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)

I would like to believe when I die that I have given myself away like a tree that sows seed every spring and never counts the loss, because it is not loss, it is adding to future life. It is the tree's way of being. Strongly rooted perhaps, but spilling out its treasure on the wind 

~ May Sarton
~ Art "Spring Delights" by Vladimir Kush


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

You only die once. Yet live every day.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)

....Let you fill your heart with joy, love, harmony... things of your interest, with inspirations, with everything positive available.... Let your colours, magic light continue to stream into your world... Let brightest joys illuminate your path ... let your day's journey bring you closer to your cherished aspirations...We all have hearts… If you have a heart, love somebody.....if you have enough heart, love everything and love everyone... 

~ Art ~ Christian Schloe


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 23, 2021)

Popeye or Descartes


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)

-


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 24, 2021)

Did I tell you.
I love you.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4853190


 Alright Bro., When someone asks me what I do, I always said "Philosopher". But after viewing this entire thread, I, sir, am humbled. Guess I'll have to get a new line of work! Awesome...


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Alright Bro., When someone asks me what I do, I always said "Philosopher". But after viewing this entire thread, I, sir, am humbled. Guess I'll have to get a new line of work! Awesome...


i'm just a humble sharer  most of them have the artists or the authors included unless it isn't


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> i'm just a humble sharer  most of them have the artists or the authors included unless it isn't


Yup I get that, But what you put up was truly inspiring. Roll on.. and thanks for the positivity


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)

The destiny of every human being is decided by what goes on inside his skull when confronted by what goes on outside his skull.

~ Eric Berne 1910-1970.

Painting by - JR Slattum.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)

*“Yesterday I was clever, so I wanted to change the world. Today I am wise, so I am changing myself.” ~ Rumi*

Art by Michael Divine


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)

“If you comprehend the darkness, it seizes you. It comes over you like the night with black shadows and countless shimmering stars. Silence and peace come over you if you begin to comprehend the darkness. Only he who does not comprehend the darkness fears the night.”
― Carl Jung

Artist: Cyril Rolando


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 25, 2021)

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning's of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate,
I am the captain of my soul.

WILLIAM ERNEST HENLEY


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)

To practice mindfulness of the body, you might like to lie down and practice total relaxation. 
Allow your body to rest, and then be mindful of your forehead. 

"Breathing in, I am aware of my forehead. Breathing out, I smile to my forehead." 

Use the energy of mindfulness to embrace your forehead, your brain, your eyes, your ears, and your nose. 
Every time you breathe in, become aware of one part of your body, and every time you breathe out, smile to that part of your body. 
Use the energies of mindfulness and love to embrace each part. 
Embrace your heart, your lungs, and your stomach. 

"Breathing in, I am aware of my heart. Breathing out, I embrace my heart." 

Practice scanning your body with the light of mindfulness and smiling to each part of your body with compassion and concern. 
When you finish scanning in this way, you will feel wonderful. It takes only half an hour, and your body will rest deeply during those thirty minutes. 
Please take good care of your body, allowing it to rest and embracing it with tenderness, compassion, mindfulness, and love.

- Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)

"I asked an elderly man once what it was like to be old and to know the majority of his life was behind him. He told me that he has been the same age his entire life. 

He said the voice inside of his head had never aged. He has always just been the same boy. His mother's son. 

He had always wondered when he would grow up and be an old man. He said he watched his body age and his faculties dull but the person he is inside never got tired. Never aged. Never changed.

Our spirits are eternal. Our souls are forever. The next time you encounter an elderly person, look at them and know they are still a child, just as you are still a child and children will always need love, attention and purpose."


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)

View attachment 4862888


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Dalek Supreme (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)

The Travelers and The Grapes






The parable that follows was originally composed by the greatest of all Sufi poets, Imam Jalal ad-Din Rumi al-Balkhi (Alayhi Rahma) (d. 1273) and recounted by Idries Shah, the Grand Shaykh of Sadarna.

A Persian, a Turk, and Arab and a Greek were traveling to a distant land when they began arguing over how to spend the single coin they possessed among themselves. 

All four craved food, but the Persian wanted to spend the coin on angur; the Turk, on uzum; the Arab, on inab; and the Greek, on stafil. The argument became heated as each man insisted on having what he desired.

A linguist passing by overheard their quarrel. “Give the coin to me,” he said. “I undertake to satisfy the desires of all of you.”

Taking the coin, the linguist went to a nearby shop and bought four small bunches of grapes. He then returned to the men and gave them each a bunch.

“This is my angur!” cried the Persian. 

“But this is what I call uzum,” replied the Turk. 

“You have bought me my inab,” the Arab said. 

“No! This in my language is stafil.”

All of a sudden, the men realized that what each of them had desired was in fact the same thing, only they did not know how to express themselves to each other.

The four travelers represent humanity in its search for an inner spiritual need it cannot define and which it expresses in different ways. 

The linguist is the Sufi, who enlightens humanity to the fact that what it seeks (its religions), though called by different names, are in reality one identical thing. 

However — and this is the most important aspect of the parable — the linguist can offer the travelers only the grapes and nothing more. 

He cannot offer them wine, which is “the essence of the fruit.” 

In other words, human beings cannot be given the secret of ultimate reality, for such knowledge cannot be shared, but must be experienced through an arduous inner journey toward self-annihilation.

As the transcendent Iranian poet, Saadi of Shiraz, wrote: "I am a dreamer who is mute, and the people are deaf. I am unable to say, and they are unable to hear."


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)

*Be like the Flower, Turn your Face to the Sun.*

~ Khalil Gibran. 1883 - 1931


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 26, 2021)

Be kind, if you cannot speak good say nothing, be kind, do no hurt, smile more.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 26, 2021)

Sleep well brother.
Hold the door open for me.
I will see you on the other side.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)

*“Remember to be conscious of what seeds you plant, as the garden of your mind is like the world. The longer seeds grow, the more likely they are to become trees..” *

―Natasha Potter


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)

"The universe is one being. Everything and everyone is interconnected through an invisible web of stories. Whether we are aware of it or not, we are all in a silent conversation. Do no harm. Practice compassion. And do not gossip behind anyone’s back – not even a seemingly innocent remark! The words that come out of our mouths do not vanish but are perpetually stored in infinite space and they will come back to us in due time. One man’s pain will hurt us all. One man’s joy will make everyone smile."

Shams Tabrizi


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)

“I think 99 times and I find nothing. I stop thinking, swim in silence, and the truth comes to me.”

― Albert Einstein

Artist: Hana Wolhf


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)

"The mind is very powerful. Therefore, it requires firm guidance. A powerful jet plane needs a good pilot; the pilot of your mind should be the wisdom that understands its nature".

Lama Thubten Yeshe


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)

HARD BUT REAL...
One ingredient of unhappiness is complaining...
Every time you complain, you tell the Universe to send you more than you don't like.
Every time you complain, you forget how blessed you are.
Every time you complain, you open the door to bitterness.
Every time you complain, you attract spiritual poverty.
Every time you complain, you close to abundance and consequently to prosperity.
Every time you complain, you will envy everyone around you.
Every time you complain, you harden your heart.
Ufff we follow him...?
Life only ask you for one thing, be happy


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## shroomhaze (Mar 28, 2021)

my moms facebook page looks like this, nice work bro


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)

The life of man is like a game with dice; if you don't get the throw you want, you must show your skill in making the best of the throw you get.

~ Publius Terentius Afer c.195-159.BCE

Painting by - Shawn Barber


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)

What's meant for you will flow into your life effortlessly. You don't have to stress, worry, chase or fight for it.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)

“Stay in the center, and you will be ready to move in any direction.”

― Alan Watts

Artist: FalyneVarge


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)

Three butterflies flew up to the burning candle and began to talk about the nature of fire. 

One flew up to the flame, returned, and said:
- The fire is shining.

Another flew closer and singed the wing. When she flew back, she said:
"It burns!"

The third, flying very close, disappeared in the fire and did not return. She had learned what she wanted to know, but she couldn't tell the others.

The one who has received knowledge is deprived of the opportunity to speak about it, so the one who knows is silent, and the one who speaks does not know.

- A Persian parable


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2021)

"Always wash your belly button. You never know." An old friend and career O.R. Tech. on a drunken New Years Eve!


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)

"Around us, life bursts forth with miracles—a glass of water, a ray of sunshine, a leaf, a caterpillar, a flower, laughter, raindrops. If you live in awareness, it is easy to see miracles everywhere.
Each human being is a multiplicity of miracles. Eyes that see thousands of colors, shapes, and forms; ears that hear a bee flying or a thunderclap; a brain that ponders a speck of dust as easily as the entire cosmos; a heart that beats in rhythm with the heartbeat of all beings. When we are tired and feel discouraged by life’s daily struggles, we may not notice these miracles, but they are always there."

~Thich Nhat Hanh

Photo by Tri Setyo Widodo


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Partyslayer1 (May 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4908575


I think I just blew a head gasket. 

What's her #...?


----------



## Tracker (May 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4908575


Inspirational!


----------



## scottboland26 (Jun 2, 2021)

My favorite meaningful beautiful quotes (frasi bellissime significative) is:
A friend is one who knows everything about you and yet likes you.
(Elbert Hubbard)


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 2, 2021)

Treat each day as a treasure
Emilie Barnes


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 1, 2021)

"We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones
Most people are never going to die because they are never going to be born
The potential people who could have been here in my place
But who will in fact never see the light of day outnumber the sand grains of Sahara
Certainly those unborn ghosts include greater poets than Keats, scientists greater than Newton
We know this because the set of possible people allowed by our DNA
So massively exceeds the set of actual people
In the teeth of those stupefying odds it is you and I, in our ordinariness, that are here
We privileged few, who won the lottery of birth against all odds
How dare we whine at our inevitable return to that prior state
From which the vast majority have never stirred?

There is grandeur in this view of life, with its several powers
Having been originally breathed into a few forms or into one
And that whilst this planet has gone cycling on according to the fixed law of gravity
From so simple a beginning endless forms most beautiful and most wonderful have been
And are being, evolved"

- Tuomas Holopainen/Marco Hietala 
Nightwish


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 1, 2021)

> Every possibility already exists. All knowledge, all discoveries, and all inventions of the future, are in the Universal Mind as possibilities, waiting for the human mind to draw them forth.
> Every creation and invention in history has also been drawn from the Universal Mind, whether the person consciously knew that or not.


Rhonda Byrne, The Secret


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 3, 2021)

Energy doesn't die, every possibility everything is already here, love doesn't die, life doesn't die, nothing is wasted, because everything has and will always be here

You've oil? 2021


----------

